# 69424 & 69436-50



## Rip (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I correct:
69424 Removal of Tubes under General Anesthesia is NOT REPORTED when
also using 69436-50 Tympanostomy with Tube.


----------



## salCCS (Jun 23, 2012)

Correct


----------

